# My New Toy -- Thanks Hill Country Rifles



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

As last years deer season came to a close, I came to the not-so-instant realization that I did not really enjoy shooting my 7mm Rem Mag. Therefore, in early March, I enlisted Hill Country Rifles (out of New Braunsfels) to help me in this arena. After doing some research, I selected the .308. This caliber will work for anything that we hunt here in Texas and can work on larger game as well. Armed with those two facts, I spoke with Matt at Hill Country Rifles about my options. A few short minutes later, I found myself purchasing one of their harvester tactical rifles. This gun is built off a Remington Varmint 700 sps with a bull barrel. As 90% of the time, I hunt out of a box, weight was not an issue with me. After a short 7 month wait (took extra time due to the paint job), they called me to tell me the rifle was ready. Optics time. I was originally going to stick with my weaver grand slam scope, which was not too cheap in the first place, but after talking to the shop, they recommended higher end brands. Nightforce was the one that I choose. They sight in and test their guns and found mine to be shooting .456 inches at 100 yds. Pretty impressive by my standards. Saturday, I went to the range and was astounded at the quality of the gun. My first shot was dead on at 100 yds. The seconds...well it was touching the same bullet hole as the first. As my confidence built up so did the yardage. 200 yds came and went quickly. I short click on the scope (2 MOA) lead to bullseye hits at 200 yds. Quickly, I found myself shooting 300 yds (after 5.25 MOA). I was absolutely astounded at the bullet drop between 200 and 300 yds. Without a tatical scope, this should be the limit of an ordinary rifle. As I have never completed a quality 300 yd shot in my life, I was shocked to see that I could routinely hit the mark at 300 yds. I would love to shoot even farther, but that is all the range had. After purchasing this gun, I cannot stress the quality of optics. With the Nightforce scope on 15X, the resolution was great enough to see my bullet holes at 300 yds. For anyone thinking about it, putting a high quality scope on a quality factory rifle would significantly increase your experience (with practice of course). Working with Hill Country Rifles was one of the best experiences that I have had with an outdoor company and gunsmith. They took to time to explain each option and the pros/cons. I will be buying another rifle from them in the future.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

great looking rifle!


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

good looking rifle


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt has always done a great job for me.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*YOU DOG, NICE.....*


----------



## 22Conch (Feb 28, 2009)

Thinking about going there. What did this rig cost you if I may ask.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i have my eye on one myself! congrats on a fine rifle


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*HCR*

In terms of rifles and ANYTHING about them, Dave and Matt are top notch..I have used them and reccomended them for over 10 years and have not one thing to complain about. Stand up folks


----------



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

That is one sweet rifle. Is that the original finish or did they refinish it for you? Did they use the original barrel?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I've got a 30.06 that I've been wanting to take to them. I've heard great things about them. Thanks for the post.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently had the build me a my 280 AI and picked it up about 3wks ago. Matt and the crew there a HCR are top notch and are willing to take the time to not only answer any question you might have but also educate you in making the best choice for your particular hunting/shooting needs. My dad and I have been using them for yrs and will continue to do so as well as recommend them any chance I get. Plus it helps that they are right here a couple of miles from my house too.


----------

